# Looking for an avant



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I find an Avant with:v-8 or 2.7t, 6 speed, & quattro?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Looking for an avant (Brake Weight)*

No luck on a 6-speed in an Avant. You can get the 4.2, but it will be in a S6 Avant and it will be tip.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

v8 avant = s6 avant
2.7t avant = allroad


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (wRek)*

Don't forget the 4.2 Allroad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

if you are lucky you can find an allroad with a 6mt.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (sjparker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjparker* »_if you are lucky you can find an allroad with a 6mt.

Really? They actally put manuals in some Allroads? I know all Avants were tips, and the Allroad has less cargo capacity then an Avant. I assume it is the same body but the compressor and airbag stuff take up enough space to change the cargo capacity.


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
Really? They actally put manuals in some Allroads? I know all Avants were tips, and the Allroad has less cargo capacity then an Avant. I assume it is the same body but the compressor and airbag stuff take up enough space to change the cargo capacity.

Yes, there are actually quite a few on autotrader right now. here is a link to one.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=2
other than the air compressor I was under the impression that cargo capacity was virtually identical to the a6 avant, at least from comparing allroads to the avant that I had.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (sjparker)*

That makes me wish I picked up an Allroad rather then the Avant. Still, my buddy has one 35 miles to the north and has a tough time in the winter with it. It seems when the mercury goes seriously negative (-10 to -40), his air ride fails. Nothing like driving around in snowy conditions and having no suspension. He would do a coilover swap, but really likes the ability to go high at a touch of a button in the summer. It is real handy when we are going down rough roads to a kayak put in. Still, I would consider one anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you could only get the 2.7T allroad with a MT, the 4.2 was auto-only. 

for what its worth, i loved my 2.7T allroad, even in auto forum the car was a blast.


----------

